# Fake Microsoft PhoneCalls



## RH049

I'm not trying to waste anyone's time here, but I thought this is just a good reminder. My Friend has a daughter with downs syndrome. The daughter's computer is the only computer in the house and it's used to listen to Alan Jackson videos on YouTube. About a week ago, they get a phone call from some guy claiming to be from Microsoft saying their computer appears to be infected and please go to this web site. They go to the web site and and very shortly the computer freezes. The caller says they can fix it for $500 and asks for their credit card number. Mom says "NO" and hangs up. So now when they try and boot up, a pornographic photo appears and the computer freezes. The "Microsoft" guy phones back two more times requesting money to fix it. Now the computer will not boot. Will not POST. Turn it on and the blue on/off light comes on. The CD tray opens and closes. Black blank screen. That's it. They phone me and at this time, it looks like a boat anchor, or the very least, a high tech coffee cup holder. If there is some way to stop these clowns, it would be great. However, the only thing I can think of is to spread the word that Microsoft is not in the habit of randomly phoning anyone to tell them their computer is infected. Please pass this on to anyone you know. 
Thank you for letting me vent.
Have a Merry Christmas everyone.
R


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

Thank you for posting this. I was going to move this to the General Security forum, as this has already dissapeared 3 pages down, and its only 2 days since you posted. However, are you still infected, we'll work on that and then maybe create a new thread there, to explain the warning 

If you are still infected, can you do the following:

Download *OTL* to your Desktop 

Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted. 
Click the Quick Scan button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long. 
When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. *OTL.Txt* and *Extras.Txt*. These are saved in the same location as OTL. 
Please copy *(Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy)* the contents of these files, one at a time and post them in your topic 


eddie


----------



## RH049

Hi Eddie5659

Thank you for your response. Please, by all means, move this to the General Security Forum. And thank you for your suggestion. However, I can't get to the desktop. I press the On button, power goes through the machine so I can open the CD tray, hear a fan run, and that's it. No screen activity, no whirring of disks, not even a dos cursor. My thought is they must have flashed the BIOS. I can't get to it, to the Boot menu, nothing. Can't boot from CD or USB, can't change it if I wanted to. 

My plan is to pull the hard drive and pop it into my computer and run a scan with Kaspersky and with Microsoft msert.exe. I may try to fix the master boot record, but I'm dubious that will work. Outside of that, I'm not sure what I'll do, aside from get a new Motherboard.

I'm waiting for these "clowns" (I am trying to be polite here) to phone me. I know they are calling from India, and the website they direct people to is registered in Australia. Local police smile and say "that's too bad. We'll pass this on. Have a nice day." So I thought I would give some type of warning somewhere, and vent a little. These people are targeting the west coast of British Columbia right now. People without a lot of computer know-how or seniors seem to fall prey the most.

So in the mean time, I'm loaning my friends daughter a computer loaded with Ubuntu. I do thank you for the reply. In the next day or two, when I swap out the hard drive, I will try your OTL download and post a copy. And if you can find anything outstanding in there that would help me or others, that would be great.

Have a Merry Christmas Eddie, and thank you again.

R


----------



## eddie5659

Okay, I'll move this to the Other Security forum. If you do manage to get that log, if you want to create a new thread, and send me the link, I'll take a look at it 

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Moving this here, and changed the title, so people can be aware of these fraudsters causing problems to computer users


----------



## Terryl

My daughter had a call from Microsoft to say that her computer is very slow and they would delete the offending files. A funny coincidence since it was slow and I was trying to see why it was slow but did not have much time. I just ran a Mcaffee and a malwarebytes scan but had to go out and leave it. Someone from Microsoft phoned her at home and said that he could fix her computer ? (don't know how he got her number and information). Fortunately, she phoned and asked me whether I asked Microsoft for help which I did not. She luckily disconnected the call and apparently he was trying to phone her again (someone with an Indian accent). I have now warned her after seeing this incident from RHO49.
Terryl.


----------



## eddie5659

I think I'll stick this at the top, as I don't want this dropping off the page :up:


----------



## sptdhors2012

This company also called me on Fri. Jan. 6th. Explicity told me they were from Microsft Windows. I asked him over again he said that they were working for Microsoft. I asked for his web address, it was www.thewindowssolution.com
I could see no affiliation with MS, so I hung up on him.


----------



## DataBase

Funny, someone with an indian accent (i am indian myself) called me suggesting my computer was infected with a virus etc and he asked me for money for his help fixing it. Well i played along to see what would happen, he asked me to enable "remote assistance" i pretended i did it, he then asked me to type in 'ipconfig' and give him various pieces of information, i messed him around for a while saying i couldnt get it to open etc, when he got frustrated he asked for payment to help me further. it was then that i informed him i worked in IT and that my network and computers were perfectly fine. The annoyed 'Microsoft' agent hung up. 

I wasnt aware of any other people recieving similar calls, thanks RHo49 for posting this, hopefully others will read this and can avoid the fraud.


----------



## Phantom010

Terryl said:


> My daughter had a call from Microsoft to say that her computer is very slow and they would delete the offending files. *A funny coincidence since it was slow and I was trying to see why it was slow but did not have much time.* I just ran a Mcaffee and a malwarebytes scan but had to go out and leave it. Someone from Microsoft phoned her at home and said that he could fix her computer ? (don't know how he got her number and information). Fortunately, she phoned and asked me whether I asked Microsoft for help which I did not. She luckily disconnected the call and apparently he was trying to phone her again (someone with an Indian accent). I have now warned her after seeing this incident from RHO49.
> Terryl.


I don't think they'll call people randomly, just like that. They would look pretty stupid when calling a person who wouldn't happen to own a computer... In my opinion, they must be affiliated with some software vendors on the Web, like the ones who sell Registry Cleaners, Boosters, Optimizers or TuneUp Utilities (often of questionable origins...). If you bought or tried some of them, they have your details (address, name, phone number...). You did say your computer was "coincidently" slow...


----------



## Cookiegal

Although they may obtain the names and phone numbers through privacy breeches, I believe there is a random aspect as well and they likely use the phone book. I've heard of instances where they've called people who didn't even own a computer.

http://www.microsoft.com/security/online-privacy/msname.aspx


----------



## Phantom010

Cookiegal said:


> Although they may obtain the names and phone numbers through privacy breeches, I believe there is a random aspect as well and they likely use the phone book. I've heard of instances where they've called people who didn't even own a computer.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/security/online-privacy/msname.aspx


Now that would look pretty stupid!


----------



## Cookiegal

Phantom010 said:


> Now that would look pretty stupid!


Yeah, I can just picture those people checking their windows and replying "No, they aren't slow. They open and close normally".


----------



## Phantom010

Cookiegal said:


> Yeah, I can just picture those people checking their windows and replying "No, they aren't slow. They open and close normally".


----------



## Glaswegian

I've had a spate of these types of calls over the last 6 weeks or so. They mostly happen during the day but Mrs Glaswegian is well trained. She told one caller that she had just sold the PC. The caller wanted the buyers details but my wife said that she could not provide them because that would breech Data Confidentiality - she then ended the call.

I had one and kept the lady on the call as long as I could but I had to give up when she assured me she was in Birmingham - which was *in* London! I burst out laughing and had to end the call at that point.

No matter who they are or what they say there is *no way* they can tell that your computer has any 'errors'. The best advice is to simply end the call immediately.


----------



## Airidh

Funnily enough, I had one of these calls just yesterday - my sixteenth. I was just coming out of sleep when the lady called, and when she said it was about my windows - the script varies a bit - I let her go on a bit; I actually thought she was calling about double glazing, because I have been enquiring about that lately. However, it was clear as soon as she introduced the word "computer"; she told me I had something wrong with my computer, and did I know about it? I said yes, I knew all about it, thanked her for calling, and said goodbye, politely.

I go around making up long speeches to keep them on the phone, just to be a nuisance, bamboozle them and make them lose the script, and then nobody phones; and then when they do phone, I don't remember them. You'd think they'd have given up by now - this scam has been around for 8 years.

My friends and I have the feeling that here in Scotland at any rate they are targeting elderly ladies who live alone. It is not random. I suspect some people make up the lists and sell them. They always ask for me by name.

My daughter got one of these phone calls at her place of work, and had delight in telling them that there was no computer in the house. This was true - but her employer was an elderly lady living alone. I know of at least 10 others in this position.

There should be notices up in public places: libraries and so on. But there don't seem to be.

Rant over.


----------



## mike5532g

I just got one of these today. A fellow with a Indian accent said I had downloaded viruses and had errors on my computer. _How could he possibly know this I wondered._ He then said to get in front of my computer and he would put me in touch with a Microsoft representative who would instruct me how to fix my computer.

Well, I told him it wasn't necessary, if this was the case, I would just format and reinstall. After several more failed attempts to get me in front of my computer he hung up.

I wondered if anyone at techguy had received anything like this so I came here. Sure enough I found this thread.

Hope nobody else falls for this scam.


----------



## Recessionbuster

I have got numberous phone calls on this. I am not sure if it the same company or a well known scam. But my neighbours have also told me that they have too. I have been getting them since middle of last year from a foreign phone number sometimes number unavailable. I live in Ireland and I immediately guessed that it was from the phone book that they are getting our numbers. If I see number unavailable I dont even answer the phone anymore. At first just told them that I dont own a computer and stop ringing me but they still do. Need to go exdirectory one of these days - put a stop to this and all the crap sales calls too!!!


----------



## iansjack

This is a well-known scam, particularly here in the UK, and the calls are totally random. After all, if you phone a random number there is probably a 95% chance that the person you are calling has a Windows computer.

I'm afraid that I have adopted the rather evil ploy of going along with the act. Play along with what they say (but obviously don't visit any web sites) and sometimes you can keep them busy for 15 minutes or more until it emerges that you are using a Mac or Linux. At least it stops them from scamming someone else for a while. The difficult part is to play along without it becoming apparent that you know more than they think.


----------



## Noyb

I'm wondering how they find out that I had a computer .. And what my address was ??
I should have toyed with him till he got fed up ... But just hung up.

Is there anyone who has got a call that's not on Facebook ??


----------



## Airidh

Noyb - they don't know whether you have a computer (see iansjack, above). They just hope, and most of the time they're right.

I am not on Facebook, and I get them all the time. So I can't blame Facebook for this. But of course it may have some input. As somebody said, the telephone directory is the most likely source.


----------



## Noyb

You're probably right .. But when I got the call, I had two computers hitting the net kinda hard.
My first thought was were they watching ?? .. Maybe Youtube ??
I usually play senile .. And toy with them till they ask for my card number .. Then tell them to hold while I find it ..


----------



## Phantom010

And what about the authorities??? Can't they be traced?


----------



## iansjack

Basically, the authorities aren't interested in scam phone calls from abroad. I can't blame them; it would be very difficult to trace the calls and then take action.


----------



## Recessionbuster

They definitely use the phone book. I am pretty sure of this because the people who I know who are ex directory dont get these calls and they are very common with others who are in the book. Dont think they really care about looking stupid as they are really pushy and cheeky. So much so, that when I first said that I dont own a computer because one of my neighbours had already warned me about them, they kept pushing it with me. I am getting them so regularly now that I ignore any unrecognisable numbers. They usually come up as number unavailable and there is a delay before they start talking. So I have no idea where in the world they are calling from but it sure is far away from Ireland. Also the scam must be working if they are making so many international calls, they have to be making some money. How much, I have no idea but hope that someone tracks them down. Would love to know how to catch them out. Really terrible! I think of the poor people who are too innocent and get caught up in it. As If they havent enough money problems in this day and age.


----------



## Phantom010

mike5532g said:


> I just got one of these today. A fellow with a Indian accent said I had downloaded viruses and had errors on my computer.


Not sure if the phone calls all originate from the same location but many seem to suggest they're coming from India:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/jul/18/phone-scam-india-call-centres






However, looks like it's legit after all! They just found the guy. He really works for Microsoft:


----------



## Noyb

Phantom010 said:


> Not sure if the phone calls all originate from the same location but many seem to suggest they're coming from India:


I wonder if they're paying for the call .. By the minute ???


----------



## Phantom010

Recessionbuster said:


> They definitely use the phone book. I am pretty sure of this because the people who I know who are ex directory dont get these calls and they are very common with others who are in the book.


I don't get the calls either. I have a private phone number.


----------



## Recessionbuster

Ah Brilliant - love a good giggle haha


----------



## Phantom010

Noyb said:


> I wonder if they're paying for the call .. By the minute ???


They use voice-over-internet providers (VoIP). It costs them virtually nothing to make the calls because the international part of the call goes via the Internet.


----------



## walkertwotone

i keep getting thse calls, i just string them along for a while and then tell them to clear of.


----------



## Blackmirror

These people make me laugh
i strung one along for 15 mins and when i told him no way in hell would i let him near my pc his reply was 
" well then your pc will go boom "


there is no way to block these calls in the uk
i am waiting for the boom


----------



## spiker_22

Now that would look pretty stupid! 

To who, exactly? A caller they'll never ever come face to face with? Some people on a forum who have absolutely no idea who the callers are? The reality is someone can make anonymous phone calls and try to make money. If I call you and say I'm MS, why does iyt matter if you think I'm stupid?


----------



## agathayate

Getting a fake call was so annoying! Congratulations! you win for blah blah blah .......... which is not true and that is perfectly agree they are just trying to get some money from you.That kind of person is so irresponsible in life, they don't know how to get something in a positive way.


----------



## chukwudubai

Pls hw can i veiw hidden numbers dat calls me


----------



## Airidh

Sorry, you can't, as far as I know. If you get one of these calls, don't go near you computer, and don't give them any real information. As long as you recognise that it is a scam, you can either

just put the phone down,

string them along, as in the video on page 2, or

say "Just a moment while I turn my computer on" (don't do it, of course), then walk off and leave them hanging on, for half an hour or so ....

Depends on your mood at the time.


----------



## Recessionbuster

My advice would be to hang up straight away. By leaving them on the phone they have a possibility of tracking your phone location. Call me a bit over the top but I wouldn't put it passed these guys to hack into more information through your phone line.I have also heard that it is possible to make money on the phone call itself. So the longer you are in the phone the more money they get. Has anyone else noticed they are not in a hurry to hang up even after you have told them you are contacting the police?? Anyway these days most if us have caller ID so if it is an unidentified number then don't answer it. Also there is always a delay before they speak back when you say hello. This could be a long distance thing or a sign of tracking on the other end maybe?? Either way they are both signs to hang up or not even answer them.


----------



## dai

the authorities closed them down a few months ago,obviously they are up and running again 
i used to get 3 calls a day

so far clear of this new lot


----------



## getthecansout

Got a phone call from " Microsoft" and he went on and told me he cold repair it for me he showed me where to look in the certificates, i Must admit some did say fraudulant especially my microsoft ones. Which are genuine i bought it new from PCWorld so dont know why they say fraudulant.
3 messages popup which say:

1 The computer is affected by DNS changer malware.
2 You have been hit with a Stuxnet virus.You may lose all your files and folders.
3 Windows Software License registration failed please renew windows software license.

after about 2-4 mins another winsdow pops up saying:

windows will close down in 2 minutes.
it gives the date and time.

ive posted this already in the virus section before i noticed this, sorry.
so if you want to remove the other one or move it here no problem.
my folders and files on desktop have disappear yet are visible in start\computer\desktop
im in safe mode at moment and no problems, as of yet.

Any help much appreciated

Regards 

Ian

I know i was dumb to let him into my computer.


----------



## Cookiegal

This thread was only meant to alert people to these scams, not for posting for assistance so I'm going to close it now. 

Anyone who needs help as a result of something like this please post in the Virus & Other Malware Removal forum for assistance.


----------

